# Ht members H.O acquires...for everyone



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

A thread for cars that you where happy you acquired! I'm a pancake guy but I'll start the thread off with a inline...This guy was usually first INLINE anyway:thumbsup:It's the "heavy on the clearcoat"edition!very glossy


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice.big Earnhardt fan.See what i can dig up!


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

I took a chance and got these 2 scalextrics (had no prior experience with this brand)..a little "fidley" about staying in the slot, but still a lot of fun! The blue one is one of my daughters' favorites! (she's 28!!)


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Hail to the king!!*

I got rid of most of my trucks years ago, I never used them. But....



I HAD to have these!



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Just got two more Sears Super Traction AFX, see Sears AFX thread. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4513385#post4513385

These just came in the mail. Two T-Jet Dune Buggys. The blue one is a coupe with a roadster windshield that is broken off.





With shipping the dune buggys were just over $15.00 each,

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Picked this one up years ago after many searches and before the Internet made the finding a little bit easier.

-Paul


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

*oh, the humanity!!*

have been wanting/waiting for an espo super g+ for a while...finally pulled the trigger and it was due to arrive today...waiting eagerly, happy, happy, joy, joy and.....well, see below (even the cat had to take a look!)










one sad dude here....


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

*update*

hobby shop is sending new chassis to replace the broken one and, due to a mix-up, I get to keep this for no charge!










once again, happy dude here!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Turquoise Ford GT, yellow McLaren, Porsche w/box!*

These just came in the mail.

The Ford GT and the McLaren were in the same auction:









The Porsche was a BIN



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

billcj said:


> have been wanting/waiting for an espo super g+ for a while...finally pulled the trigger and it was due to arrive today...waiting eagerly, happy, happy, joy, joy and.....well, see below (even the cat had to take a look!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those motor mags don't look straight in the pic.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

BillCJ,

Don't be too down. I'll hook you up and I have a chassis for you. I'm not sure what level you're on building wise, but I can either put everything together for you or just send you the chassis. Its up to you and yes, of course, its free!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*bulkhead ring*



vansmack2 said:


> Those motor mags don't look straight in the pic.


they aren't straight.
they need to be separated more and set on the ring on the motor side of the rear bulkhead.
no need to disassemble, just pull the back of each magnet to the outside of the chassis and they will snap in place.


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks for the offer and the advice !! hobby shop sent me a bare chassis and it's reassembled, now...just have to tweak things a bit...

there's a good reason the mags are mis-aligned....take a good look at the chassis, just behind the mag at the bottom of the pic.... charger was knocked off its' body tabs too, when I opened it up...package must have taken quite a shot somewhere along the line....


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

billcj said:


> thanks for the offer and the advice !! hobby shop sent me a bare chassis and it's reassembled, now...just have to tweak things a bit...
> 
> there's a good reason the mags are mis-aligned....take a good look at the chassis, just behind the mag at the bottom of the pic.... charger was knocked off its' body tabs too, when I opened it up...package must have taken quite a shot somewhere along the line....


I did not look close enough. That is quite a break. That must be the brittle chassis. 

I have several that are cracked at the guide pin, but I have been able to repair them. I don't run them a lot so they are good for my purposes.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

We went to a community garage sale over the weekend. This particular one had the Mattel/TYCO/TRU set w/a Charger and a Superbird. They were asking $3.00 for it. I asked if the cars were included. We dumped it on the floor and this is what came out:



I pointed out the broken wings and missing chassis and asked what the price was now. $1.50. I told the woman I would take the cars for $1.50 and she can sell the track, she was happy! Me too!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Just got this Faller HO Bug in the mail today. I started another thread on it because I have never seen a chassis like this one before:





Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Marty, it's actually missing a part under the chassis, see your other thread for a pic showing whats missing....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Diode


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*HO paper*

NOT HO scale paper, but paper about HO slot cars!

This stuff fascinates me.

Aurora Model Motoring Hop-Up Hints:



How many Mercedes have you had that were cut up like this?



Aurora Model Motoring Thunderjet 500 Hop-Up Hints:



How many Jaguar XKE's have you had that were cut up like this? How many did you do?



Aurora Factory Registration Form:



MINRA - Miniature International Racing Association. Were you a member?





Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Stuff Marty, thanks for sharing with Pix :thumbsup: And fyi- I only have the Thunderjet Hop-Up Hints booklet....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's 3 I was glad to acquire!!!
The burnt orange Willys came from a Super X drug store many years ago. It was a push toy, came in a 3 pack...
The white flamed Willys was obtained at a St Louis slotshow several years back...Did some trading for it, best I remember...
The blue 37 Ford came as a big, big, surprise courtesy of Tom Stumph...I think I still owe him, maybe he'll forget... 
I'm glad I acquired all that I have, but these always stick out...RM


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Aurora Figure "8" Special*

I picked this up at the flea market today:







The track was rusty and some were broken. There were two blue Aurora/Russkit controllers, a couple orange bridge supports, a couple T-Jet chassis and a beat up broken T-Jet Hot Rod body. It is set number 2060. The box is dated 1972. Too bad the Mustang and the Dodge Charger on the picture weren't in there! It is shown on page 152 of Bob Beers book, but not listed on the next page with the other sets.

If you can't read the price tag, it was on sale at "Dayton Model Railways" for $10.98.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Lionel Corvette Stingray*

I also got this at the flea market today. A Lionel Corvette Stingray. Complete except it is missing all four tires. Where will I ever find tires for this?!? 





Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Marty, I stretched PVTs or Super Tires of the t-jet variety on my blue Lionel Stingray. It worked great.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Weird Jack makes Lionel tires.

--rick


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Marty said:


> I picked this up at the flea market today:
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/media/slot cars/DSC00449_zps23daa47b.jpg.html
> 
> The track was rusty and some were broken. There were two blue Aurora/Russkit controllers, a couple orange bridge supports, a couple T-Jet chassis and a beat up broken T-Jet Hot Rod body.
> ...


I forgot to mention the fact that the picture and the inventory does not include guard rails! Can you imagine a young kid trying to run this track w/o guard rails?!?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*GI Joe Cobra GT T-Jet?*

This came in the mail today. It just kinda struck me this car looks like it is a military vehicle. The olive green looks so GI Joe! The previous owner made it look worse when they blacked out the rear wheels.



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Lionel Stingray*

Ya know, I recently acquired, what I believe to be, a (Tan) Lionel Stingray body as well. Except for one glaring difference....it has a molded on- Spare TIRE on the Back Bumper ! Is this a rarer variant, or is it not a Lionel ? I can take and post pix if you like ? BTW- my body is missing the window glass 



Marty said:


> I also got this at the flea market today. A Lionel Corvette Stingray. Complete except it is missing all four tires. Where will I ever find tires for this?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*My Odd Lil Stingray.....*

My Lionel(?) '64 Corvette Stingray body with Bumper mounted Spare Tire..... rolls into our shop.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I've seen them before. I just don't know why they did it. Didn't they also have a separate continental kit for their cars?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I might have tires & a window glass for yr stingrays guys.. Ill take a look! I know I have a blue body sittin here somewhere too..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> I might have tires & a window glass for yr stingrays guys.. Ill take a look! I know I have a blue body sittin here somewhere too..


 Cool ! ...thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Cool ! ...thanks man :thumbsup:


Sorry for the delay.. Couldnt find any tires, sorry! Does this glass look right Ralph?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> Sorry for the delay.. Couldnt find any tires, sorry! Does this glass look right Ralph?


 Ummmm.... I don't think that's the right glass, especially if there isn't a hole in the center of the roof, as my car has an odd shaped protuberance coming down underneath the roof. BTW- my ' Vette body looks an awful lot like the old Marx Split Window 'Vette, that was also re-popped by American Line.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

See thats what I thought bcz the one I have is like you described.. Then I got another one the other day, and it has this type in it so I duuno.. I have 3 of that kind so I thought I would check. Sorry Brother!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> See thats what I thought bcz the one I have is like you described.. Then I got another one the other day, and it has this type in it so I duuno.. I have 3 of that kind so I thought I would check. Sorry Brother!


 I wonder if they just changed the mold slightly, like when they added that Rear spare tire. Maybe All I'd need to do is cut a hole in the glass in the center ?


----------

